# Time between shifts



## Louiethe3 (Nov 6, 2019)

Next week I'm scheduled for an evening shift and the following day a truck unload shift, so I have less than 8 hours between shifts. I was told to come in late the following day, but it wasn't changed in kronos due to hours for scheduling/a visit. If for some reason I didn't want to sleep very long would Kronos/the time clock let me clock in less than 8 hours after I clocked out? If it did and I did, could I be wrote up for a violation?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 6, 2019)

Nope.


----------



## BackLog (Nov 7, 2019)

And I would also advise that you do come in at your scheduled time if it wasn't changed in Kronos. Just to cya, words themselves are very easily backpeddled. They want to look good for a visit scheduling wise, but I guarantee they would tell the visitor that you didn't show up on time before they explained that it's their fault you didn't come in 'on time'.


----------



## Megatron91 (Nov 7, 2019)

It Also depends on your state laws. In Oregon u have to have 10 hrs between shifts.


----------



## Louiethe3 (Nov 7, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Nope.


Nope that I can not be wrote up for clocking in less than 8 hours after I clock out or no, the time clock won't let me do it? Coming in early/ less than 8 hours to cya sounds reasonable I just don't  want to get stuck napping in the breakroom!


----------



## Nauzhror (Nov 9, 2019)

Here at least 8 hours between shifts is a "guideline". If you complain about not having that many hours between shifts they will fix it, but you can't get in trouble for clocking in at the time they scheduled you to do so.

I worked clopen shifts repeatedly at my store without 8 hours between the shifts, it was never a problem.


----------



## Kartman (Nov 9, 2019)

You must be under 30.


----------



## Nauzhror (Nov 9, 2019)

Kartman said:


> You must be under 30.



Nope. Not far off though, I'll be 31 in about a month, I sleep no more than 4 hours a night though.


----------



## Kartman (Nov 9, 2019)

Cool that it's "never a problem" with  you. However, most of all the rest of us need more than 4 hours a night.


----------



## Nauzhror (Nov 9, 2019)

I wasn't saying that it not being a problem for me meant other people should be okay with it too. I merely meant they won't get in trouble for working clopens that are less than 8 hours apart. ie. A problem from a policy perspective.

If you need more sleep, that's fine. Obviously don't let them schedule you clopens with gaps of less than 8 hours between them if you consider that to be an issue for you personally.


----------

